# Question about publishing a book



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone written / published a book?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

There are a few on here who have. One is Chuck Holton. You might pm him and ask him. There are several good websites you can look at if you are interested.
Two of them are: Christianwriters.com & Writers Digest.com.


----------



## seeknulfind (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Laura,

I wrote a Christian fiction book several years ago and I have my own publisher rejection letter to prove it. Obviously I never pursued publishing it very actively. 

While that is the extent of my experience in the "real" publishing world, I'm curious about what you are looking to do. I might be able to steer you towards some resources. But you have to promise to remember me when you're sitting atop the best seller list 

Andy


----------



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

Laura,
Hello. What kind of book are you looking to publish? (Novel-- if so what genre, poetry anthology, short story cycle, etc.) I am mostly a poet, but have been published and might be able to answer a question or two.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Has anyone written / published a book?


A friend of mine wrote one a few years back... we went through a lot of hoops trying to get it to a publisher with basically no luck.. lots of scammers on the internet.. send the manuscript with money order and we will read it, see where it goes... things of that nature. We finally opted to just pay to have it printed, and try to sell it. Wanna buy a copy? first edition? cheep? LOL I still have cases of those things stored away in the shed! I have another friend who has written quite a few, gotten them published and does very well with it. According to him, you really need to have contacts in the biz to be successful. Its kinda like the music game... gotta be in the right place, right time, right book.. and with a little luck.... the skys the limit.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

eBooks.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Wanna' hear something cool? So, I was in a book store the other day buying a couple of books on how to get published and the man standing behind me in line asked what kind of writing I did. I told him. He said come over and meet my wife. She started the magazine that you are interested in freelancing for.     What was the chance of that happening!?!?!?! She spoke with me for a few minutes and gave me a name and number to call. Will anything come of it? I don't know, but it was still cool!


----------

